# Building the FAQ



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey guys,
We need to help Rob build the FAQ so I am going to use this thread for now and constantly update it as more information is added and then it can all be put in a sticky @ the top of the forum.
This is going to be the format.
System: What version Motronic
Vehicles that came with the system
How the system evolved:
for e.g.
*System:* *Motronic ME9.0*
*Vehicle:* 
VW Golf MKV : 2006- present
VW Jetta MKV
Passat B6
VW Tiguan
Audi A4 B7
Audi A6 (some countries)
*Difference between ME8.0 and previous generation (ME7.0):*
* FSi configuration
* Additional 02 sensor
etc
information like that
So lets start with ME 1.0 and go from there all the way up the lader.I know Peugeot,Citroen,Volvo,Toyota,etc all used SOME form of Bosch ME systems and I believe that if we start from the bottom and work our way up ,we can see what was changed and why.









*System:* *Motronic ME2.9.0*
*Vehicle:* 
VW Golf/Jetta MKIII / Passat B3 : 1994-1998
*Comments:*
* Used in 12V VR6 OBD1 engines
*System:* *Motronic ME2.9.1*
*Vehicle:* 
VW Golf/Jetta MKIII / Passat B3 : 1994-1998
*Comments:*
* Used in 12V VR6 OBD1 engines
*Difference between ME2.9.1 and previous generation ME2.9.1:*
* Introduction of Coil packs & Camshaft position sensor to take over from the distributor.
*System:* *Motronic ME3.8*
*Vehicle:* 
VW Golf/Jetta MKIII - OBD1 VR6 : 1996-1999
*Comments:*
* Used in 12V VR6 OBDII engines
*Difference between ME3.8 and previous generation ME2.:*
* Introduction of Coil packs & Camshaft position sensor to take over from the distributor.
*System:* *Motronic ME5.8*
*Vehicle:* 
Audi A4 B5 1.8T/VW Passat B5 1.8T - 1995 - 1999.5
*Comments:*
*Difference between ME3.8 and previous generation ME2.:*
*System:* *Motronic ME7.0*
*Vehicle:* 
Audi A4 B5 1.8T/VW Passat B5 1.8T - 1999.5-2002
*Comments:*
*Difference between ME7 and previous generation ME5.8.:*
_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:09 AM 11-27-2007_

_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:10 AM 11-27-2007_


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:12 AM 11-27-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Building the FAQ (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*System:* Motronic ME8.0 

Those VAG TFSI engines all use ME9. Never heard of ME8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bassed (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Building the FAQ ([email protected])*

(2001)AWM Audi's use ME-7.0 correct?

_Modified by PA_B5_1.8T at 3:24 PM 9-13-2007_


_Modified by PA_B5_1.8T at 3:24 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Building the FAQ (PA_B5_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PA_B5_1.8T* »_(2001)AWM Audi's use ME-7.0 correct?

Yes, that's ME7.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Building the FAQ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Those VAG TFSI engines all use ME9. Never heard of ME8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

typo
but you get the idea.


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Building the FAQ (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well... If there is a Motronic 1.0, it must have first appeared in VW in 1990 with the 16v Passat 9A motor. Previous to this, it was CIS E (K Jetronic?).
This original version had the capability of blink codes.
In late 1990, VW removed the blink code capability, which required diagnostics to be obtained with a VAG COM cable with a 2x2 adapter. This continued with the remaining B3 Passats, which were produced until 1994.
Most of the fuel management of these vehicles was mechanically controlled by the CIS system, and the Motronic ECU played a limited role in fuel management....more of a fine tuning.
The ECU receives input from the knock sensors, the idle switch, the WOT switch, the temp sensor, the 02 sensor and the fuel plate potentiometer. Might be a few others that play a limited role, but I believe these are the main inputs. (On auto transmissions there is a throttle position sensor that replaces the idle switch and WOT on manual transmissions)
It translates the information to control spark advance, the cold start injector and the differential fuel regulator. I believe that these are the only systems controlled by this version of the Motronic ECU.
This system differs from the earlier CIS-E by incorporating control of the spark advance in the ECU, rather than through a separate knock box, I believe.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Building the FAQ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Those VAG TFSI engines all use ME9. 

the ME9 uses a Motorola 256MHz Processor... i coulda sworn i heard that...
whats in the ME7


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

i think a nice addition could be the different tools used in manipulating these like WinOLS. 
-m


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

FAQ Fodder :
Here is a list of ECUs by car/engine type : http://www.evc.de/en/product/ols/checksum.asp
GOLF3/Corrado -- I think that's OBD-I VR6's = DME
GOLF 2.8L -99 - I think that's 96-99 VR6's = M3.8x
I don't see the MK4 ECU listed, i guess WinOLS doesn't support that one, or it's just not cross-referenced.
I know there are more than one flavor of the M3.8x that can be spelled out too. 
EDIT: Here's more, great list! http://www.corrado-club.ca/tech/vwecucodes.htm
-m


_Modified by maxslug at 9:48 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

This needs to be confirmed...but I believe these are all ME-7
Audi A4/S4 B5 & B6
AudiTT 1.8T/3.2
MKIV Jetta/GTI & Beetle
MKIV R32
Passat 1.8T
MkV 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta (i think)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_FAQ Fodder :
Here is a list of ECUs by car/engine type : http://www.evc.de/en/product/ols/checksum.asp
GOLF3/Corrado -- I think that's OBD-I VR6's = DME
GOLF 2.8L -99 - I think that's 96-99 VR6's = M3.8x
I don't see the MK4 ECU listed, i guess WinOLS doesn't support that one, or it's just not cross-referenced.
I know there are more than one flavor of the M3.8x that can be spelled out too. 
EDIT: Here's more, great list! http://www.corrado-club.ca/tech/vwecucodes.htm
-m

_Modified by maxslug at 9:48 AM 9-24-2007_

Holy **** thats the mother load!


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_FAQ Fodder :
Here is a list of ECUs by car/engine type : http://www.evc.de/en/product/ols/checksum.asp
I don't see the MK4 ECU listed, i guess WinOLS doesn't support that one, or it's just not cross-referenced.
I know there are more than one flavor of the M3.8x that can be spelled out too. 
EDIT: Here's more, great list! http://www.corrado-club.ca/tech/vwecucodes.htm
-m

_Modified by maxslug at 9:48 AM 9-24-2007_

me7 is listed in that list. i have winOLS. use it on the me7 all the time. no issues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_This needs to be confirmed...but I believe these are all ME-7
Audi A4/S4 B5 & B6
AudiTT 1.8T/3.2
MKIV Jetta/GTI & Beetle
MKIV R32
Passat 1.8T
MkV 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta (i think)

All cars listed above that sport the 2.0l 8v are not ME 7...
MKV 2.5, not to sure about..


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_This needs to be confirmed...but I believe these are all ME-7
Audi A4/S4 B5 & B6
AudiTT 1.8T/3.2
MKIV Jetta/GTI & Beetle
MKIV R32
Passat 1.8T
MkV 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta (i think)

up to 99.5 it's all motronic 5.9 or so.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
up to 99.5 it's all motronic 5.9 or so. 

I meant the B5's, R32's, 1.8t's are me7.x's


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
up to 99.5 it's all motronic 5.9 or so. 

Hi


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Building the FAQ (PASHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASHAT* »_Well... If there is a Motronic 1.0, it must have first appeared in VW in 1990 with the 16v Passat 9A motor. Previous to this, it was CIS E (K Jetronic?).
This original version had the capability of blink codes.
In late 1990, VW removed the blink code capability, which required diagnostics to be obtained with a VAG COM cable with a 2x2 adapter. This continued with the remaining B3 Passats, which were produced until 1994.

Are you sure, because the VW Bentley for Mk2s says they can all blink codes, though there was a change in late 1990 (they added a few more codes, and the way to set the timing was a bit different).
THough i think everyone in here considers the "hybrid" CIS-E Motronic system a part of the CIS forum


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Building the FAQ (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Are you sure, because the VW Bentley for Mk2s says they can all blink codes, though there was a change in late 1990 (they added a few more codes, and the way to set the timing was a bit different).


Absolutely sure. Mine was a 1991 Passat. Not blue connector for the blink code. No wire for pin 13 in the wiring harness. No reference to blink codes in the manual. Checked and rechecked and double checked. It drove me crazy because my vag-com cable stopped working and so did my car










_Quote »_
THough i think everyone in here considers the "hybrid" CIS-E Motronic system a part of the CIS forum









Well....perhaps not EVERYONE, but someone should sort this out. There sure is a lot more useful information about CIS-E Motronic over at the CIS forum though! And things are not quite as slow as over here!!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

Is the DBC 97-00 B5 A4 ME5? I know the 2001 DBW is ME7 but I'm unsure about the DBC, I suspect theres a different version of Motronic in there...


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, nDBW cars are ME5.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

thank you


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Yes, nDBW cars are ME5.

Does Revo want to take the plunge and add to this precious forum?








Where is Chris's posts when you need it...


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

here's a reference for ME7 from bently:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vu31
It's a self training course booklet.. looks like it could be useful.
EDIT:
More generic references for EFI and theory behind tuning (not exactly motronic related, but important if people want to tune their motronic system (which I believe is the motivation of this forum







)):
http://vettenet.org/efi_ref.txt


_Modified by transient_analysis at 11:31 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i wish i knew what to put but i know so little i was kind of counting on everyone else...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_So if I dont do it...no one going to do it?









Well... it's your show, hoss!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

corrado vr6 distributor : bosch motronic m2.9


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have thousands of wiring diagrams for every car up till 2007 on pdf files. I have no way to post them here but I could add them as attachments on my site if you guys want them.
Also component locations and ground locations for all Motronic systems.


_Modified by Mr. Knappy at 2:34 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Knappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Knappy* »_on my site if you guys want them.

Send them to me and I will host them.I am working on the big thread all now and its a long one...
Not looking to cross post.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm worried about these PDFs being copyrighted information. We're really not supposed to link to that...


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_I'm worried about these PDFs being copyrighted information. We're really not supposed to link to that...

Well, you tell me. http://www.ask-knappy.com/foru...id=60
If you think they are then I guess that counts me out.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Knappy)*

I'm not authorized to view that attachement is what you page tells me..


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

Sorry about that. Try again.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Knappy)*

Yeah I don't think a direct link to things like that in the FAQ are allowable here.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_corrado vr6 distributor : bosch motronic m2.9

All the VR6 coilpack cars are M2.9.1.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Ok we are getting somewhere (half a page @ most).I am looking for more along the lines of the differences.How many pins each ecu has etc etc.I am going to create a thread for each type of motrnoic ecu found in our vehicles and then we go go from there.
At least some people are now willing to share the information....sad really.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

nice issam... thats a damn good start


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

In addition the M2.9.1 has three ignition outputs (instead of the single for a distributor). I'm not sure if the physical ECU's are the same or different though I'd have to pick into the hardware. 
Years for the M2.9.0 would be 1991-1993 (covers early Passats) - super early production ones do not have EGR.
Years for the M2.9.1 would be 1993.5-1995 though there two variants of that for different MAF sensors and I'm not sure where the switch is (probably for MK3/. Those would also have the smog pump code/wiring added.
I believe OBD2 VR6's (1996-1999) have M5.9 which add a second O2 sensor, 16 bit processor (and bigger prom), fuel pressure drops to 3bar from 4bar(on OBD1) due to tighter injection control, integrated ISV in the throttle body, reverse acting tps, secondary tps and idle switch. There was also a change in mid year 1996 production which changes from a single pulse mag cam sensor, to a multi tooth (4 tooth non identical) steel cam wheel and hall sensor, at the same time those cars got EVAP leak detection.
Connectors on all Motronic VR6's (and 2L as well I think) is a 68pin.
I'll get you some more 2L OBD1 info shortly.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

*EDIT:* I stand corrected, US AAA engines (MK3, OBD-II, 12V VR6) are indeed ME5.9. It looks like only the euro ones used the ME3.8.1 and ME3.8.2. This is the same ECU as a MK3 2.0. 
My 1996.5 12V (AAA) is part number 021 906 259 H :
* 16-bit processor from the Intel 196 family.

_Quote »_AN87C196KR Advanced 16-bit CHMOS microcontroller. EPROM 16K, Reg RAM 488, Code RAM 256, I/O 56 Intel-Corporation PLCC 68 -40°C 125°C 324 K

1Mb Prom - one-time-programmable : m27c1024 / at27c1024 . This means that you have two choices when making changes :
1. Burn a new PROM each time you want to make a change (slow and annoying, you have to R+R the ECU and chip each time !!
2. Get an emulator that plugs into the socket that either just has some sort of flash memory and a JTAG port, or has some sort of microprocessor on it. The goal is that you can have a cable running out of that and be able to reprogram w/out removing the ECU/chip every time.
This is as far as I ever got. You need WinOLS or something similar to modify the maps, a map file or a lot of free time, and something to recalculate the CRC on the data.
-m


_Modified by maxslug at 5:15 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*List of ECUs for other Euros*

Here is a list of ECUs used by other Euros. Note that an ECU is not always a drop-in replacement.. That is, BMW may use one ME5.9 and VW gets a different ME5.9. I'm not sure you can just put a VW chip in a BMW ECU and have it work.
Stolen from http://www.speedofixer.co.uk/chip_tuning.htm 
Make Model Engine ECU type
Alfa Romeo 145 1.4 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 145 1.6 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 145 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Alfa Romeo 146 1.4 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 146 1.6 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 146 1.8 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 146 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Alfa Romeo 146 2.0 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 147 1.6 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 147 1.9 JTD 16V Bosch EDC15C7
Alfa Romeo 147 1.9 JTD 8V Bosch EDC15C7
Alfa Romeo 147 2.0 TS Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 156 1.6 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 156 1.6 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 156 1.8 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 156 1.8 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 156 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Alfa Romeo 156 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 Bosch ME3.1
Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 156 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Alfa Romeo 156 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Alfa Romeo 156 2.5 Bosch ME2.1
Alfa Romeo 166 2.0 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 166 2.0 Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo 166 2.0 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 166 2.0 V6 Turbo Bosch ME2.1
Alfa Romeo 166 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Alfa Romeo 166 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Alfa Romeo 166 2.5 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 166 2.5 V6 24V Bosch ME2.1
Alfa Romeo 166 2.5 V6 24V Bosch ME3.1
Alfa Romeo 166 3.0 Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo 166 3.0 V6 24V Bosch ME2.1
Alfa Romeo GTV 1.8 TS 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo GTV 2.0 TS 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo GTV 2.0 TS 16V Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 TS 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 TS 16V Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 24V Bosch ME3.1
Alfa Romeo Spider 1.8 TS Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo Spider 2.0 TS 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo Spider 2.0 TS 16V Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo Spider 3.0 TS 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Alfa Romeo Spider 3.0 TS 16V Bosch ME7.3.1
Alfa Romeo Spider 3.0 V6 24V Bosch ME3.1
Audi A2 1.4 TDi PD Bosch EDC15P
Audi A3 1.9 TDi PD Bosch EDC15P
Audi A3 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Audi A3 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Audi A3 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Audi A4 1.9 TDi PD Bosch EDC15P
Audi A4 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Audi A4 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Audi A4 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Audi A4 2.5 TDi VP44 Bosch EDC15P
Audi A6 1.9 TDi PD Bosch EDC15P
Audi A6 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Audi A6 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Audi A6 1.9 TDi VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Audi A6 2.5 TDi VP44 Bosch EDC15P
Audi A8 2.5 TDi VP44 Bosch EDC15P
Audi Allroad Quattro 2.5 TDi V6 Bosch EDC15P
BMW Serie 3 (E36) 1.8 i Bosch ME5.2.1b
BMW Serie 3 (E36) 2.0 i Siemens MS41
BMW Serie 3 (E36) 2.5 i Siemens MS41
BMW Serie 3 (E36) 2.8 i Siemens MS41
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 2.0 D (318d) Bosch DDE3.0
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 2.0 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 2.3 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 2.5 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 2.8 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 3.0 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 3.2 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E46) 3.0 D Bosch DDE4.0
BMW Serie 5 (E39) 2.0 D Bosch EDC15
BMW Serie 5 (E39) 2.0 i Siemens MS41
BMW Serie 3 (E39) 2.0 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E39) 2.3 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E39) 2.5 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 5 (E39) 2.5 D Bosch DDE4.0
BMW Serie 5 (E39) 2.5 i Siemens MS41
BMW Serie 3 (E39) 2.8 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E39) 3.0 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 3 (E39) 3.2 i Siemens MS43
BMW Serie 5 (E39) 3.0 D Bosch DDE4.0
BMW Serie 7 (E38) 2.8 i Siemens MS41
BMW Serie 7 (E38) 3.0 D Bosch DDE4.0
BMW Serie X5 (E53) 3.0 D Bosch DDE4.0
BMW Z3 Roadster 1.9 Bosch ME5.2.1b
BMW Z3 Roadster 2.0 Siemens MS41
BMW Z3 Roadster 2.0 i Siemens MS43
BMW Z3 Roadster 2.3 i Siemens MS43
BMW Z3 Roadster 2.5 i Siemens MS43
BMW Z3 Roadster 2.8 i Siemens MS43
BMW Z3 Roadster 2.8 Siemens MS41
BMW Z3 Roadster 3.0 i Siemens MS43
BMW Z3 Roadster 3.2 i Siemens MS43
Chrysler Grand Cherokee 2.7 CRD Bosch EDC15C2
Chrysler Jeep Cherokee 2.5 CRD Bosch EDC15C2
Chrysler Jeep Cherokee 2.8 CRD Bosch EDC15C2
Chrysler PT Cruiser 2.2 CRD Bosch EDC15C2
Chrysler Voyager 2.5 CRD Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Berlingo 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen C5 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen C5 2.2 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen C8 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Evasion 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Jumper 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Jumper 2.2 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Jumper 2.8 HDI Bosch EDC15C7
Citroen Jumpy 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Picasso 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Synergie 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Xantia 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Xsara 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Citroen Xsara Picasso 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Ferrari Modena 3.6 Bosch ME7.3H4
Fiat Bravo/Brava 1.2 Bosch M1.5.5
Fiat Bravo/Brava 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Fiat Bravo/Brava 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Bravo/Brava 2.0 Bosch ME7.3.1
Fiat Bravo/Brava 2.0 20V Bosch ME3.1
Fiat Coupe 2.0 20V Bosch ME3.1
Fiat Doblo 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Ducato 2.0 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Ducato 2.3 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Marea 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Fiat Marea 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Marea 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Fiat Marea 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Marea 2.4 MDI 20V Bosch ME3.1
Fiat Multipla 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Fiat Multipla 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Punto 1.2 Bosch ME7.2.1 Euro2
Fiat Punto 1.2 Bosch ME7.H3
Fiat Punto 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C6
Fiat Punto 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Scudo 2.0 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Stilo 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Fiat Stilo 2.4 Bosch ME7.3.1
Fiat Ulysse 2.0 JTD 16V Bosch EDC15C2
Fiat Ulysse 2.2 JTD 16V Bosch EDC15C2
Ford Galaxy 1.9 TDi PD Bosch EDC15P
Hyundai Accent 1.5 CRDI Bosch EDC15C2
Hyundai Elantra 2.0 CRDI Bosch EDC15C2
Hyundai Matrix 1.5 CRDI Bosch EDC15C2
Hyundai Santa Fe 2.0 CRDI Bosch EDC15C2
Hyundai Trajet 2.0 CRDI Bosch EDC15C2
Izuzu 2.0 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Kia Carens 2.0 CRDi 16V Bosch EDC15C2
Kia Sorento 2.5 CRDi Bosch EDC15C2
Lancia K 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Lancia Lybra 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Lancia Lybra 1.9 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Lancia Lybra 2.0 Bosch ME7.3.1
Lancia Lybra 2.0 i 20V Bosch ME3.1
Lancia Lybra 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Lancia Lybra 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Lancia Phedra 2.0 JTD Bosch EDC15C2
Lancia Phedra 2.2 JTD Bosch EDC15C2
Lancia Thesis 2.0 Turbo Bosch ME7.3.1
Lancia Thesis 2.4 JTD Bosch EDC15C7
Lancia Y 1.2 Bosch ME7.2.1 Euro2
Lancia Y 1.2 Bosch ME7.H3
Lancia Z 2.0 JTD Bosch EDC15C5
Land Rover Freelander 2.0 CDT Bosch DDE4.0
MCC Smart CDI 0.9 CDI EDG15C5
Mercedes A-Klasse 1.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C5
Mercedes A-Klasse 1.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes C-Klasse (W201) 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C5
Mercedes C-Klasse (W201) 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes C-Klasse (W201) 2.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes C-Klasse (W203) 2.0 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes C-Klasse (W203) 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C5
Mercedes C-Klasse (W203) 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes C-Klasse (W203) 2.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes C-Klasse (W203) 3.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes E-Klasse (W210) 2.0 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes E-Klasse (W210) 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes E-Klasse (W210) 2.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes E-Klasse (W210) 3.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes G-Klasse 2.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes G-Klasse 4.0 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes M-Klasse 2.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes M-Klasse 3.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C
Mercedes ML-Klasse 2.7 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes ML-Klasse 4.0 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes S-Klasse (W280) 3.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes S-Klasse (W280) 4.0 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes Sprinter 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C
Mercedes Vito 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C5
Mercedes Vito 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes V-Klasse 2.0 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mercedes V-Klasse 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C5
Mercedes V-Klasse 2.2 CDI Bosch EDC15C6
Mini Cooper 2.0 D Bosch EDC15C2 DDE
Nissan Almera Tino 2.0 Bosch EDC15C2
Nissan X-Trail 2.2 Bosch EDC15C2
Opel Astra F (4) 1.4 16V Delco
Opel Astra F (4) 1.6 16V Delco
Opel Astra F (4) 1.7 16V DTI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Astra F (4) 1.7 16V DTI Delco Y17DT
Opel Astra F (4) 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Astra F (4) 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Astra F (4) 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Astra F (4) 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Astra F (4) 2.0 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Astra F (4) 2.2 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Astra G 1.2 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Opel Astra G 1.7 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Astra G 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Astra G 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Astra G 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Astra G 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Astra G 2.0 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Corsa B 1.0 12V Bosch M1.5.5
Opel Corsa B 1.2 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Opel Corsa B 1.7 16V Delco Y17DT
Opel Corsa C 1.0 12V Bosch M1.5.5
Opel Corsa C 1.2 16V Bosch M1.5.5
Opel Coupe Turbo --- ME1.5.5
Opel Frontera 2.2 DTI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Omega B 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Omega B 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Vectra B 1.4 16V Delco
Opel Vectra B 1.6 16V Delco
Opel Vectra B 1.7 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Vectra B 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Vectra B 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Vectra B 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Vectra B 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Vectra B 2.0 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Vectra C 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Vectra C 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Vectra C 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Vectra C 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Vectra C 2.0 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Vectra C 2.0 16V DTI Bosch EDC15M
Opel Vivaro 1.9 16V DI Bosch EDC15C2
Opel Zafira 1.7 16V Delco Y17DT
Opel Zafira 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Zafira 1.8 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Zafira 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec70
Opel Zafira 2.0 16V Siemens Simtec90
Opel Zafira 2.0 16V DI Bosch EDC15M
Peugeot 206 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 306 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 307 2.0 HDI 110PS Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 406 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 406 2.2 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 607 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 607 2.2 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 807 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot 807 2.2 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot Boxer 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot Expert 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Peugeot Partner 2.0 HDI Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Espace 1.9 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Espace 2.2 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Kangoo 1.9 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Laguna 1.9 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Megane 1.9 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Scenic 1.9 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Scenic 1.9 dTi Bosch EDC15C2
Renault Trafic 1.9 dCi Bosch EDC15C2
Rover 75 2.0 CDT Bosch DDE4.0
Rover 75 Tourer 2.0 CDT Bosch DDE4.0
Seat Alhambra 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Seat Alhambra 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Seat Alhambra 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Seat Alhambra 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Seat Cordoba 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Seat Cordoba 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Seat Cordoba 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Seat Cordoba 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Seat Ibiza 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Seat Ibiza 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Seat Ibiza 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Seat Ibiza 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Seat Leon 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Seat Leon 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Seat Leon 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Seat Leon 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
Volvo V40 2.0 TDI Bosch EDC15C3
VW Bora 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Bora 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
VW Bora 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
VW Bora 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
VW Golf 4 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Golf 4 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
VW Golf 4 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
VW Golf 4 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
VW Lupo 1.2 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Lupo 1.4 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW New Beetle 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW New Beetle 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
VW New Beetle 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
VW New Beetle 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
VW Passat 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Passat 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
VW Passat 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
VW Passat 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
VW Passat 2.5 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15P
VW Polo 1.4 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Polo 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Sharan 1.9 TDI PD Bosch EDC15P
VW Sharan 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15V
VW Sharan 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM
VW Sharan 1.9 TDI VP37 Bosch EDC15VM-1M
VW T4 Bus 2.5 TDI VP44 Bosch EDC15P


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
No, they are ME3.8 like it says on the first page

You sure? Here is a clip of a Vag-Com scan on an OBD2 VR6 I did.

_Quote »_
VAG-COM Version: Release 303.1
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 M
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 AT V01
Software Coding: 00001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 


I know there are some docs that call it 3.8 but they all seem to be european references. OR that might be the slightly earlier version of the ODB2 ones that have the single pulse cam sensor. Not sure as the scan is from a 97 and I never got into the top end of that car.
M5.9 is also used on the DBC MK4s (AEG only I think).


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ You sure? 

You're totally right, I just checked a log from vag-com and mine is indeed an ME5.9. Mine is a rev H yours rev M. I corrected the post above.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (maxslug)*

No worries. Good info on the processor in any case! 
The OBD1 (258 ECUs) processor is a Siemens branded Intel 8051 microcontroller variant. I believe it's a 80c537 (all rom is outboard) but not 100% sure, the rom is a 27c512.


----------

